# Food Tamer



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

There is a supplement that you can order on the net www.tamer.com that is just terrific for sprinkling on your foods or taking by pill, and neutralizing the acids that the foods produce, kind of like Prerelief, but tests have shown it's more effective. I learned about this on the www.heartburn-help.org. website, and it's just been a boon for me. It's got 12% calcium carbonate in it, so a little bonus is, it really, really, really does help the D! I put it on anything with tomatoes, cream sauces, gravies and spicy foods, and even in my tea (they say two packets of tamer can neutralize orange juice 90% but I'm still chicken about that one!)It was developed by a scientist and it's a small company and has been dirt cheap for some time (they just went up a dollar -- and also, now they require you to order two things). Now they are conducting trials and hope to put it on the prescription market. They tell me that this has tested as effective as the PPI's (which I'm allergic to), and a lot safer. Well, it doesn't hurt to try -- it's still so cheap.Oops -- was I supposed to post this on a Products Forum instead of here? Does it look like I'm trying to sell something? It just occurred to me it might be helpful.


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Very helpful, Thanks for posting here I always forget about the products page myself.


----------

